# Envoyer SMS depuis iPad mini 3G



## quetzal (6 Décembre 2013)

Est-il possible d'envoyer de simples SMS depuis un iPd 3G ? 
Je viens d'acquérir un iPad Mini 3G (sur iOccasion !) et d'installer la puce 3G de mon tel dessus, à l'essai. Je pensais pouvoir utiliser l'application Messages fournie par Apple pour envoyer des SMS. Or, celle-ci apparemment ne peut envoyer que des iMessages. Y a-t-il un moyen d'envoyer des SMS simples depuis l'iPad mini 3G ?


Bonne nouvelle : il se connecte même en 4G (chez Bouygues), alors que c'est la première génération d'iPad mini.


----------



## doupold (7 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour, impossible d'envoyer un sms (ou d'utiliser les fonctions téléphone liées à la puce 3G). Le moyen le plus simple, c'est d'installer des apps qui le permettent (voip par exemple), mais alors le sms n'est plus gratuit.


----------



## quetzal (7 Décembre 2013)

:-( C'est portant possible depuis une tablette Windaube.


----------



## doupold (7 Décembre 2013)

Comment?


----------



## quetzal (7 Décembre 2013)

Depuis une application intégrée. Un ami le fait régulièrement.


----------



## doupold (7 Décembre 2013)

Avec quelle version de windaube? Que je sache, il n'y a pas de version 3G de windobe?

J'envoies des SMS depuis mon Macbook Pro, en utilisant une application que j'ai installé (internet calls).

Je serais ravi d'avoir plus d'informations.


----------



## wildtiger (7 Décembre 2013)

Ca peut aider mais en anglais : iPad phone: How to make calls from iPad

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h24 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h08 ----------

Ce n'est pas exactement une solution intégrée comme l'iPad 3G/4G mais j'ai un hotspot 4G Huawei E5372 de chez Bouygues qui accepte une puce (forfait internet mobile) et qui me permet d'avoir internet sur mon iPad Air Wifi only et via l'interface web du hotspot de recevoir et envoyer des SMS. Je peux également sortir la puce pour la mettre dans un téléphone et passer des appels. 
Mais pas possible de passer des appels via l'iPad.


----------



## rgi (7 Décembre 2013)

quetzal a dit:


> :-( C'est portant possible depuis une tablette Windaube.




Windaube ? qui est supérieur en tout point par rapport à l'ipad et oui l'envoi de sms est de base sous tablette windows !


----------



## quetzal (8 Décembre 2013)

Je suis content de mon iPad mini, et regrette juste qu'il ne peut pas envoyer de SMS. 
En quoi les tablettes Windows seraient "supérieures en tout point à l'iPad". Il faut développer un peu...


----------

